# Tiguan Allspace R-Line Upgrade



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm Chris from Indonesia. I jut got my Tiguan delivered last month, sadly there is only one variant that available in my country which is the Tiguan Allspace 1.4 TSI so I cannot choose the other specification as the R-Line model. VW Indonesia have to remove some options to reduce the price so it can be accepted by the market, so I decided to do some upgrades by myself to complete the optional stuffs. Here is my Tiguan, hopefully we can share some thoughts and inputs, thanks! 

_Fresh from the dealer_ :

















_Update from the paintshop_ :

















_After new wheels installed_ :
























pic: by : @chrzdesign)

I also installed the Forge carbon air intake in my Tiguan, it looks good im my opinion even there is a bit problem with the silicone hose that squeezed.
It sounds like you have a diverter valve sound when you release your throttle after installing it..

Here is the pictures :


















There is still some parts to be acquired to make it looks exactly the R-Line model, such as rear wheel arch, door lower panel, and R-Line steering wheel, maybe anyone have the information where to get this second hand original items? 

*VW Tiguan Allspace 2020 Specification :*

_Exterior_ :
R-Line Front Bumper
R-Line Rear Bumper
R-Line Front Grill
Plastic Body Parts Repaint
Custom Rear Spoiler

_Wheels & Tires_ :
ADV1 Wheel - ADV 7 M.V1
20" x 8.5" ET 40 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 245/45/20
20" x 10" ET 35 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 275/40/20
Sparco Wheel Spacer 15mm (Rear) & 20mm (Front)
McGard Secure Wheel Bolts

_Engine_ :
Forge Motor Sport High Flow Carbon Intake

_Interior_ :
R-Line Instrument Cluster
R-Line Dynaudio System
Wireless Charging Module


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks nice! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice!! Is the R-Line front bumper an original VW bumper, or did you buy a body kit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks nice! Congrats!
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

D3Audi said:


> Very nice!! Is the R-Line front bumper an original VW bumper, or did you buy a body kit?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I bought an aftermarket bumper, since I can't find the used original VW R-Line bumper..


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

L179 said:


> D3Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!! Is the R-Line front bumper an original VW bumper, or did you buy a body kit?
> ...


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

D3Audi said:


> L179 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get it on aliexpress?
> ...


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice. LED lights and wheels really set it off. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartAssBill (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks awesome!! Great job!!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks! @SmartAssBill @blackfunk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Well done! Looks awesome!


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Well done! Looks awesome!


Thank You!


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks great! What’re you doing with the old bumper? Curious about your original sport style bumper, specifically the lower trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Kushdaiin said:


> Looks great! What’re you doing with the old bumper? Curious about your original sport style bumper, specifically the lower trim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just keep the old bumper, I repaint the lower trim and the wheel arches into white too..


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

HI, maybe anyone have this item? Would love to buy it!
Brand new or second hand it's okay.

Thank You


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can be found on eBay and AliExpress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can be found on eBay and AliExpress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I cannot find one  maybe if you have seen it somewhere, would you mind to send me the link?

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try searching Google also for Tiguan R Line Steering wheel emblem insert, that will provide options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try searching Google also for Tiguan R Line Steering wheel emblem insert, that will provide options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's not originally made for the Tiguan, but for the VW Atlas or VW CC.. but thanks! will try to search again..


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

L179 said:


> I just keep the old bumper, I repaint the lower trim and the wheel arches into white too..


can you look at your old parts for the part numbers for us? I want to get that lower spoiler here in the US, but need all the relevant part numbers!


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

My goodness I want those ROW tail lights so freaking bad.


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

mattchow said:


> can you look at your old parts for the part numbers for us? I want to get that lower spoiler here in the US, but need all the relevant part numbers!


Sure, I will check it when I can come to my warehouse, because right now we are having area lockdown in here.. will update you soon! (please mark the exact part in the photo)


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> My goodness I want those ROW tail lights so freaking bad.


Is it different than yours?


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

L179 said:


> Paddie.e.kelly said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness I want those ROW tail lights so freaking bad.
> ...


North American Tiguans use different LED tail lights and don't have the amber turn signal. I prefer the ROW ones like in yours.


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> North American Tiguans use different LED tail lights and don't have the amber turn signal. I prefer the ROW ones like in yours.


Ah I see, maybe you can consider to check this link..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

L179 said:


> Ah I see, maybe you can consider to check this link..
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> Hopefully it helps.


Thanks! Yes I've seen those and I'm interested, but haven't been able to confirm if it's a simple plug and play or if more modifications are needed.


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Thanks! Yes I've seen those and I'm interested, but haven't been able to confirm if it's a simple plug and play or if more modifications are needed.


nice!


----------



## CakeEater (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice! Cool that you were able to get the LED headlights over there. What are you doing with the "ALLSPACE" badge?


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

CakeEater said:


> Very nice! Cool that you were able to get the LED headlights over there. What are you doing with the "ALLSPACE" badge?


Thanks! the LED headlights is standard from the factory.. and I removed all the badge to make it clean..


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

An underrated part of the r line kit is the dark gray headliner.

It changes the feel of the car and stays clean!


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Passatsquared said:


> An underrated part of the r line kit is the dark gray headliner.
> 
> It changes the feel of the car and stays clean!


Yes.. but it will need quite much items to change, and I don't think I could get the pristine condition items here..


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

:wave:


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Looks great! What was the process to paint the black plastic trim? Did they have to sand and then paint? Curious to see a close up pic if possible?


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

You sealed the deal fir me on that Alibaba body kit. I was afraid of the quality of the Chinese aftermarket parts hut they look fantastic. Looks just like an OEM R-Line.


----------



## kieved (Jan 21, 2021)

L179 said:


> Hi, I'm Chris from Indonesia. I jut got my Tiguan delivered last month, sadly there is only one variant that available in my country which is the Tiguan Allspace 1.4 TSI so I cannot choose the other specification as the R-Line model. VW Indonesia have to remove some options to reduce the price so it can be accepted by the market, so I decided to do some upgrades by myself to complete the optional stuffs. Here is my Tiguan, hopefully we can share some thoughts and inputs, thanks!
> 
> _Fresh from the dealer_ :
> 
> ...



very nice ! did you change your rear bumper and where do you got it allspace bumper in white?


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

CakeEater said:


> Very nice! Cool that you were able to get the LED headlights over there. What are you doing with the "ALLSPACE" badge?


Thanks! Yeah luckily we got this LED headlights here. I removed the badge because I want a cleaner look from behind 😄


----------



## vaporeso (Mar 1, 2021)

L179 said:


> Thanks! Yeah luckily we got this LED headlights here. I removed the badge because I want a cleaner look from behind 😄


Hi there. I was wondering if you could share how it's been with the aftermarket kit. Have you had any issues? holding up ok?
also, if you could share a link to the one you purchased? It looks like it's excellent quality. 
thank you.


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

vaporeso said:


> Hi there. I was wondering if you could share how it's been with the aftermarket kit. Have you had any issues? holding up ok?
> also, if you could share a link to the one you purchased? It looks like it's excellent quality.
> thank you.


Hi, so far I don't have any issue with my bumper kit, just it make the rear wheel arch a bit odd because it will be different with the new front wheel arch which come with the bumper kit. Sure, I'll DM you.


----------



## EnzoSemper (Mar 12, 2021)

_Interior_ :
R-Line Instrument Cluster
R-Line Dynaudio System
Wireless Charging Module

Did you convert from analogue gauges to the R-Line digital cluster? Were the pins the same for wiring if so?


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

EnzoSemper said:


> _Interior_ :
> R-Line Instrument Cluster
> R-Line Dynaudio System
> Wireless Charging Module
> ...


Hi sorry for the late reply, fortunately my car is already come with the digital cluster, so I just do some coding to change the display from standard to R-Line mode.


----------



## SamSnizzo (Dec 2, 2021)

L179 said:


> Hi, so far I don't have any issue with my bumper kit, just it make the rear wheel arch a bit odd because it will be different with the new front wheel arch which come with the bumper kit. Sure, I'll DM you.


Bro, could you DM me where you got the front bumper from. 
Did you use a freightforwarder to get through customs?


----------



## elklodgeezra (Aug 11, 2009)

Very clean!


----------



## kilmarzo (9 mo ago)

Looks nice!!! I just bought the exact same Allspace as you did, color and everything. I am looking online to get the R-Line bodykit, could you point me to where you got yours from? Thank you!


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

kilmarzo said:


> Looks nice!!! I just bought the exact same Allspace as you did, color and everything. I am looking online to get the R-Line bodykit, could you point me to where you got yours from? Thank you!


Nice! good luck with the project bro.. Sure, hit me on the DM


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

elklodgeezra said:


> Very clean!


Thankss!


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

Very nice! I am on a similar path with my wife's Allspace R-Line. I'd love to do the digital instrument cluster upgrade... been looking at the AliExpress options but not taken the leap yet.

Great build. I will keep a watch on your post for future updates!


----------



## Jamesanthony46 (26 d ago)

Hi! Would you be able to DM me the link for where you got the front bumper from? Been looking all over!


----------



## mrew42 (2 mo ago)

Jamesanthony46 said:


> Hi! Would you be able to DM me the link for where you got the front bumper from? Been looking all over!


I think this is it





R Style Bodykit For Volkswagen Tiguan 2017-2021 Modified R Style Car Body Bumper And Grill Tiguan Allspace 2017 2018 2019 2020 - Buy Rline Bodykit For Volkswagen Tiguan 2017-2021,Tiguan 2017-2021 Modified Rline Car Body 2017 2018 2019 2020,Rline Car Body Bumper And Grill Tiguan Allspace 2017 2018 2019 2020 Product on Alibaba.com


R Style Bodykit For Volkswagen Tiguan 2017-2021 Modified R Style Car Body Bumper And Grill Tiguan Allspace 2017 2018 2019 2020 - Buy Rline Bodykit For Volkswagen Tiguan 2017-2021,Tiguan 2017-2021 Modified Rline Car Body 2017 2018 2019 2020,Rline Car Body Bumper And Grill Tiguan Allspace 2017...



www.alibaba.com


----------

